
Show HN: ChromeREPL, Interact with Chrome from Sublime Text - acarabott
https://github.com/acarabott/chromeREPL
======
ivan4th
I wrote a somewhat similar tool for use with Emacs many years ago, SwankJS:
[https://github.com/swank-js/swank-js](https://github.com/swank-js/swank-js)
See this demo, for example:
[http://emacsrocks.com/e11.html](http://emacsrocks.com/e11.html) It was not
dependent on Chrome features and even did work with IE6 at some point. Too bad
REPL-based programming is not very useful for modern JavaScript. There's a
successor, though: [https://github.com/skeeto/skewer-
mode](https://github.com/skeeto/skewer-mode)

~~~
drhodes
have you seen indium?

[https://github.com/NicolasPetton/Indium](https://github.com/NicolasPetton/Indium)

It can connect to both chrome and node, it has REPL and a step debugger like
cider/clojure, with quick (good ui) for object introspection. (also supports
company mode!)

------
mig4ng
Is there a similar extension for vscode or onivim?

~~~
ayush000
[https://quokkajs.com/](https://quokkajs.com/) seems to have similar use case.

------
donquichotte
While this looks awesome, it runs really slow for me. From sending a command
in Sublime to the actual execution, it takes me > 1s. This is on Windows 10,
Sublime Text 3, Chrome 66.

EDIT: if I install chromeREPL, it takes ages to open the command palette
(CTL+Shift+P). If I uninstall it, the problem disappears.

------
gitgud
This looks very useful, but it does concern me that this is even possible.
Simply starting chrome with a `--remote-debug` flag allows you to run
JavaScript in any tab? seems like it could easily be exploited somehow; read
passwords, copy userinfo etc.

~~~
vortico
Remember that if you have access to run a shell command, you have access to rm
-rf /*.

~~~
gitgud
Yes true, the chrome flags are the least of your problems then!

------
h43z
I'm looking for something like this but works with vim. Editing chrome
snippets [1] in the dev tools is not fun.

[1]: [https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/snip...](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/snippets)

------
adriancooney
This looks pretty slick, looking forward to giving it a shot. It’s nice to see
Sublime get a bit of love too in the age of Atom and VS Code. The Snippets tab
under the Sources section of the Dev Tools has worked well for me in the past
too.

------
skratlo
ClojureScript has this for ages (see Figwheel + Emacs + CIDER)

------
joelthelion
Is there something similar for Firefox?

~~~
shabble
There used to be MozREPL:
[https://github.com/bard/mozrepl](https://github.com/bard/mozrepl) but it
never made it over the webextension/quantum changeover.

I haven't yet found a replacement, although I haven't been looking very hard
recently.

